# What would you rather give up: chocolate or meat?



## Roudy79 (Jun 29, 2011)

MrShatter said:


> You can still give someone a gift of chocolate :happy:


Sigh. Al right, here you go....


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

It's actually not that hard to live without meat, lol. Once you get over those first few months, it's smooth sailing. Chocolate, though, I can't live without.


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

I would say chocolate definitely, mostly because I get headaches when I eat them.


----------



## serenesam (Jul 26, 2011)

I would say chocolate for I value fried chicken much more than chocolate.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a sweet person and a chocoholic so meat. Hard either way.
I'd miss bacon (oh the sweet salty goodness) and all the other meats (like CHICKEN), but it would probably be best for me anyway. I can always get healthier chocolate, but I've never heard of healthy hog.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Meat. For some reason, my body's never been able to tolerate it at all. :/

Chocolate I can do! But even too much dairy makes me feel crappy. My body just wants me to be vegan, I guess. >:/


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I only quasi-eat meat as it is (seafood and occasional poultry) meaning it wouldn't be that hard to go all the way, and I love chocolate, so chocolate is the easy choice for me.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sophie's choice was a metaphor for this decision right here. How can you choose between two equally great, and equally delicious things? Impossible.


----------



## CountD (Jul 24, 2011)

I love chocolate, but I'd have to sacrifice it if having to choose. Nutritional purposes, meat simply has more necessary nutrients.


----------



## thesilentzoo (Jul 31, 2011)

A life bereft of chocolate, the holiest of substances, would be no life worth living.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Does hot chocolate count? Noooo I can't, I'd regret it every time I saw a chocolate bar or a praline... 

Meat is just dead animals anyway, so if I was a vegetarian maybe I could just annoy people by referring to their steak as a _corpse_, and their hot dog as _body parts_ until they became vegetarians too... Yes, yes that's definitely what I'd do.


----------



## Jessayy (Dec 19, 2010)

Its quite funny, these are two of the three things(along with Coke) I have managed to completely give up eating. 
Although I havent eaten chocolate in nearly 2 years, and have only been Veggie a few months, If I had to go back on one it would definitely be chocolate. Animal cruelty repulses me.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

I decided to give up meat, gelatine etc. when I was 13. It was hard in the beginning because I hadn't realized how many of the products I used to eat actually contained that kind of stuff but I sticked to my decision still so I guess I could give up either if I really wanted to.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I could easily live without either...not take away my breads and pastas and cheeses and I will kill you. 

I guess I like meat a bit better than chocolate but yeah, I could give up either.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I could easily give up all types of meat except chicken.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

Recently, I've been asking everyone I know this question. Wow, did you guys read my mind or something? 

Meat, of course. With the exception of poultry, fish and pork, I don't even eat most meats. Beef and mutton both have this overpowering odour that I really dislike, and as for venison, I won't even touch it. (How can anyone eat deer meat as a delicacy? It's Bambi's mother, for heaven's sake!) Chocolate, I just can't live without it. I mean, who can resist the sinful and rich confection? Chocolate is the food of the gods, I tell you. I can give up almost every other food but I just cannot give up chocolate. I've given up coffee, junk food, fast food, peanut butter and candy. (These were once staples in my diet.) But I cannot give up chocolate-it's *PURE TORTURE*. I have tried to give it up, mind you, but I haven't succeeded.


----------



## coelho (Aug 3, 2011)

I couldn't live without chocolate! Sugar keeps me going


----------



## mrgreendots (May 21, 2011)

Animal protein are bad for you in so many ways, I think I could live without meat, but I'd definitely need cheese.


----------



## Dasaint (Aug 8, 2011)

I not never ever give up meat...


----------



## oso (Aug 8, 2011)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I could definitely live without chocolate. There are other sweet, delicious things out there, but there's nothing you can substitute for the mouthwatering awesomeness of meat.


 
This!! I was thinking of writing somthing v. similar.


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys (Feb 22, 2011)

i could give up meat but i would miss the chicken burgers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Does that include chocolate ice cream? That's the chocolate item I could not live without but when its all said i done i could never give up eating meat.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm kind of meh about chocolate, so I would give it up. Meat is just too tasty.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I'd give up chocolate. I could live without it, even though I do like it on occasion. Meat is a part of my everyday diet(almost everyday I guess, sometimes not.) so it would be harder to give up.


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

Chocolate. I need my protein, I'm a growing girl! .... *awkward silence*
I don't really like putting too much refined sugar into my body.. natural chocolate, _cacao_ is nice.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

i have a theory that people with the mesomorph body type need animal protein in order to sustain their mass.. and to not feel crappy in general

i voted that id give up chocolate. i feel really sick if i dont have animal protein/animal fat


----------



## soulsearch (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm a vegetarian, so no meat for me. I grew up without chocolate in my younger years, so I could probably give that up also. Neither are all that important to me, I could find ways around them. I do feel morally better eating chocolate, even though I know that animals aren't treated too well to make it.


----------



## ayu (May 20, 2010)

Meat. 

Chocolate keeps me sane during PMS.


----------



## notfunny (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm vegetarian and don't miss meat at all. But I'm a HUGE chocolate addict. I'm eating chocolate right now... It just cheers me up lol.


----------



## escapist (Aug 1, 2011)

I almost never eat meat (and I'm not a vegetarian/vegan) I just don't really like it. I do get the urge of eating meat from time to time though. I can't say that I eat a lot of chocolate either, but if I have to choose, I'd definitely give up the meat.


----------



## Decay153 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian as well. It works.
I have mixed opinions on chocolate.


----------



## Chelsaroo (Aug 13, 2011)

I say MEAT. Although I am a neurotic eater. I always tell people I eat with my eyes and then my mouth. If something looks gross or is fatty I won't touch it. If the texture is ew after one bite I'm on the verge of gagging and then I'm just done. I hate crusty bread, grissles in chicken nuggets, especially chicken nuggets. Almost any meat has the potential to gross me out; hot dogs provoke images of mechanically separated lips, feet, animal genitalia... I am the pickiest eater I know although I enjoy steak and chicken breast on the thinner side... or ribs. Ultimately chocolate isn't made from animals and it's grissle free so I'll take my chocolate...


----------



## Conundrum (Jul 6, 2011)

Meat, hands down. How could I ever give up chocolate? I mean, that would mean no more chocolate chip cookies (or any kind of chocolate cookies), brownies, chocolate cake, mochas, hot cocoa, chocolate ice cream, truffles, chocolate candy, chocolate cereal (how would I survive without my Chocolate Marshmallow Mateys? D, and anything else that involves any kind of chocolate at all...

That sounds like my very own personal hell.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Lifelong vegetarian here.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

This is really hard, this is like, my diet!

If fish/shellfish doesn't count as meat, then meat.

If not...depending on the time of month, chocolate if it's not that time, meat if it is.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Been a vegetarian for a year, but quit due to the awesomeness of meat. I could, and plan to, do it again; however, in the mean time, I would quit chocolate if i had to choose.


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

i'd give up chocolate for some meat anyday!


----------



## runningoutofink (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd give up meat. How can anyone live without chocolate! ((


----------



## kahaliya (Nov 11, 2011)

what about the people out there who are allergic to meat (like me) or on a diet!
even if i could eat most meat i would still give it up chocolate is awesome


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I could give up meat without a problem. There are so many delicious vegetarian recipes. I don't really care about the meat.
But chocolate... oh that's good. Mmmm. Nope. The meat goes before the chocolate!!!


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I go through phases when I don't eat meat but I would never ever ever give up my chocolate. Speaking of which, I'm going to grab me a piece.


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

chocolate. i dont eat chocolate that often anyway.


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

I say Meat. Its so bad for you and I eat meat. I like chocolate but Meat, especially beef is just filled with metal and grease. (maybe not so much metal, but yeah) lol


----------



## Adriana (Aug 6, 2011)

AH!

The poll results hurt my soul.


----------



## a piece of paper (Jan 26, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I was thinking at the same time that how could somebody live on this planet without chocolate and then I go and choose chocolate  Am I really this stupid? Oh well, guess I am.


----------



## Polo (Oct 2, 2011)

I rarely eat meat anyway. Recently I've been loosing my taste for turkey, and I already dislike pork, beef, dove, and deer. The only other meat I've eaten would be chicken, and I would miss that sometimes. I've never thought of fish as meat, even though it does't make much sense.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Vegan here. I am _not_ giving up chocolate (though I only eat dark chocolate).


----------



## xwhitecrayonx (Dec 31, 2011)

Meat, definitely. I'm not a vegetarian, but I've considered it.
I don't think I'd ever be able to give up chocolate though.


----------



## Alpengeist19 (Feb 28, 2012)

There is no way in hell I could live without meat


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

It would be easy to give up chocolate. Meat would be harder because even if you don't order a slab of steak or chicken, it's used in trace amounts in sauces or as flavoring.


----------



## da_gobbo (Feb 26, 2012)

i'm vegitarian so even for an indecisive type this was an easy one


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Giving up the Chicken Parm or the Double Chocolate Cake...


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Chocolate since sugar is infinitely worse than an organic protein.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't decide on this one because I'm a chocolate lover.
But of me, it's meat first then chocolates.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd give up Chocolate before meat.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

:shocked:
The blasphemy of this poll. I cannot and will not give up two of God's gifts to man. But for the sake of this thread I picked meat. Too much meat is not good for me, but you can _never _have enough chocolate.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

If I really had to choose, it would probably be chocolate. I eat far more chicken than chocolate anyway =^o^=


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't eat sweets... and I am not a big meat fan either... but if I had to eat one I would pick meat, so chocolate is out.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

ahhh I can't decide I suppose it's chocolate that I would give up


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Chocolate... I don't even eat much of it to being with. I don't get all the hype about chocolate.


----------

